# Forum > News > Contests >  MS Paint Unicorn Contest

## Vandra

Hey guys!

Time to show your mspaint skills (and mspaint ONLY !) drawing awesome unicorns !

Prize is a Steam key including following games:

- Fieldrunners
- BIT.TRIP Beat
- SpaceChem
- Uplink


(Lazy leechers won't win)

End of the contest one week after this thread, Good luck !

----------


## [the Sills]

https://i.imgur.com/2HMGQ.png
From another recent thread.

----------


## Falkeid

Im doing this right?

----------


## Nyarly

I did my best, feast your eyes !

https://i.imgur.com/DGbdR.png

----------


## Dirtpetit

Will post mine tomorrow! Brace yourself for amazing ponies!

----------


## phantom325

> Im doing this right?


Wasn't this the one posted on WoW Bash?
EDIT: Yeah, WoW Bash - Image #20101
Unless of course you were the original one to draw it, then my apologies.

----------


## Falkeid

> Wasn't this the one posted on WoW Bash?
> EDIT: Yeah, WoW Bash - Image #20101
> Unless of course you were the original one to draw it, then my apologies.


Yea it was, added to Moo for extra effects :P Im not in for the account I just remembered seing that post and I had to post it :P

----------


## FuryExploiting

*Edit: Unicorn 2.0!*



Made on a touchpad @ night, while I was ill/having a cold, but heres my attempt at drawing a unicorn that is smoking what appears to be a cigarette/dope.
- Fury ^_^

----------


## Relican

I don't know what's going on with his mouth, but I spent a good five minutes or so on my MS-Paint work of art.

This is HI5's third form, out of his nine total forms that he can transform into. In this scene, HI5 is strolling through the fields of IDGAF, and, as you can see by the expression on the suns face, even the sun is terrified of the mythical HI5. 
A little known fact about the third form of HI5 is that the unicorn can turn invisible (I can post the next sequence in the scene where he does so if needed). 

When HI5 isn't strutting around IDGAF, not giving a ****, he spends his time selling power leveling services in online games such as WoW and D3, as well as browsing OwnedCore. He also enjoys body-snatching, so don't ever let him obtain a picture of you! 

I hope you enjoy my depiction of HI5 in his third form. Best of luck to everyone else as well!

*EDIT: THIS IS HI5, NOT PINKIE PIE.*

----------


## Disphotic

my attempt

----------


## Dirtpetit

Felheart, does that unicorn have a dick as his nose? O.o

----------


## Falkeid

> my attempt


hahaha that is so great man, looks so stoned xD

----------


## Disphotic

> Felheart, does that unicorn have a dick as his nose? O.o


wtf man that's insulting! everyone knows unicorns got horns

----------


## haunter923

here's my entry adorablest - Diablo 3 [US] x2 New Hero Barb HardCore
video of me drawing it lol for some reason i couldnt picture how a horse looked like lol

----------


## leozeul

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/4800/unicornderp.png

Heres mister Uniderp

----------


## FuryExploiting

Good attempt, but my smoking unicorn clearly beats everything. _-- remember mine can puke choclate cookies._

----------


## phantom325

I feel like shooting myself for drawing this.... unicorn....thing

----------


## FuryExploiting

2.0!

----------


## Nyarly

> I feel like shooting myself for drawing this.... unicorn....thing


I'm pretty sure ponies don't have 8 legs and backscales  :Smile:

----------


## neoxue

My baby

----------


## Vandra

> I feel like shooting myself for drawing this.... unicorn....thing


Looks like a farting fly/bug xD

----------


## Synrithh

Difficult rate with touch pad= 10/10

Anyway, here's my badass unicorn.

----------


## JudyCh0p

> I'm pretty sure ponies don't have 8 legs and backscales


I lol'd hard. XD

----------


## gatoqueri

Please, enjoy this work of art with this relaxing background music: Narwhals - YouTube

----------


## Relican

> Please, enjoy this work of art with this relaxing background music: Narwhals - YouTube


That's a narwhalicorn though, not a unicorn...

----------


## Vandra

> Please, enjoy this work of art with this relaxing background music: Narwhals - YouTube


Is that spongebob?

----------


## FuryExploiting

> That's a narwhalicorn though, not a unicorn...


/agrees (filler)

----------


## gatoqueri

> That's a narwhalicorn though, not a unicorn...





> Is that spongebob?


*
Well, both are true, so I did a new drawing for the contest:*




*Enjoy it with this hardcore music:* The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube

----------


## Nyarly

> *
> Well, both are true, so I did a new drawing for the contest:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enjoy it with this hardcore music:* The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube


You're good with paint sir : o

The crocodile reminds me of schnappi : Schnappi das kleine Krokodil - Schnappi - YouTube

----------


## gatoqueri

> Good attempt, but my smoking unicorn clearly beats everything. _-- remember mine can puke choclate cookies._


Mine poops are pure gold coins  :Wink: 
_Epic unicorns are epic!_

----------


## Watcher

Still working on it lots of things to do. Hopefully getting it tonight or tomorrow finished. And thanx for the contest got something to do now hehe

----------


## gatoqueri

> Attachment 9605
> 
> Still working on it hopefully i am getting it tonight or tomorrow finished


Well sir, I'm sorry but you are cheating.... thats a horned pegasus!!! But it's a very good drawing  :Wink: 

*You can check on these photos how unicorns always fight pegasus:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...un-d4127vm.jpg
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs4/i/200...y_TheKirby.jpg
http://www.theologyonline.com/news-i...vs-unicorn.jpg

When that happens (http://i2.asntown.net/5/pegasus_and_unicorn_tattoo.jpg) the result is a Pegacorn that isn't acepted by both societies (http://cdn.googlieyes.net/wp-content...1/Pegacorn.jpg).
*

----------


## Watcher

Wanted to spice it up with the wings guess i have to cut them off or something hehe

----------


## Relican

> *
> Well, both are true, so I did a new drawing for the contest:*
> Attachment 9597Attachment 9597Attachment 9597Attachment 9597
> 
> 
> 
> *Enjoy it with this hardcore music:* The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube


Now I feel cheated and robbed. Guess I need to go find a different little pony to add a horn to.

----------


## gatoqueri

> Wanted to spice it up with the wings guess i have to cut them off or something hehe


Well, no problems... I think pegacorns are valid too!





> Now I feel cheated and robbed. Guess I need to go find a different little pony to add a horn to.


Not only a horn.. you need to put a chicken tail too.

----------


## FuryExploiting

> Difficult rate with touch pad= 10/10
> 
> Anyway, here's my badass unicorn.


Doh, bitch please. My pony was drawn with a touchpad that only works 50% of the time.
No really, are you sure your middle name isn't picasso?

----------


## Synrithh

> Doh, bitch please. My pony was drawn with a touchpad that only works 50% of the time.
> No really, are you sure your middle name isn't picasso?


Will have to do some research if i'm reletad to him, but the chance is high.

----------


## Watcher

Made an attempt on nyan unicorn but turned out damn ugly lol

----------


## HI5



----------


## Nyarly

> 


What the ... ?
It might be possible that unicorns want to destroy the earth and be like 10 times the size of a building but i'm really not so sure about them having fingers.

Also watcher if this is ugly, please teach me how you draw good stuff with paint  :Smile:

----------


## Vandra

> 


Unicorn level: HI5.

----------


## Watcher

HI5 went all out on the drawing hehe. Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

This could be a good boss for pony level...

btw, HI5 was 100% fair, MS Paint and a Rock only, like a baws  :Cool:

----------


## pm234

gave it a try... ms paint sucks :x



High Resolution(3460x2476): https://i.imgur.com/7VbJT.png

----------


## knightboy77



----------


## Relican

> 


Alright guys, I'm out.

----------


## Domo Kun

> gave it a try... ms paint sucks :x
> 
> Attachment 9611
> 
> High Resolution(3460x2476): https://i.imgur.com/7VbJT.png


Did u rly use MS paint? Be true....

----------


## pm234

> Did u rly use MS paint? Be true....


yea 100% mspaint, could have done way better with gimp but that isn't allowed :/

----------


## Vandra

Contest over !
Winner: Relican

The winner is Relican, but here is the TOP3:

1) Relican
2) Nyarly
3) HI5

Pm'ed Relican!

----------


## Disphotic

what the hell man, I'm not even top 3

----------


## Nyarly

Haha, I thought HI5 would win but i must admit relican's pic is really good, perfectly describes HI5 in his natural habit. Gratz !

----------


## gatoqueri

> Haha, I though HI5 would win but i must admit relican's pic is really good, perfectly describes HI5 in his natural habit. Gratz !


Nice contest  :Wink:

----------


## Watcher

Same goes for me not even in the top 3...

----------


## Vandra

> Same goes for me not even in the top 3...


Honnestly all the drawings were awesome, was hard to decide  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Relican

> Contest over !
> Winner: Relican
> 
> The winner is Relican, but here is the TOP3:
> 
> 1) Relican
> 2) Nyarly
> 3) HI5
> 
> Pm'ed Relican!


Yay! Steam games I can actually play on a mac! Thanks for the contest, Vandra.

----------

